# I can hardly wait!!



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm soooooo ready for my new buck to get here. Meeting them at the end of the month to pick him up. I wanted color but my current buck lacks that big butt. Really jumping up and down exited over finding one that adds width and keeps with the color!!  
Just had to post here because the hubs and everyone else is sick of me talking about it.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

He is just so pretty.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

wow he is rugged


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, he sure is sturdy! Nice!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mr. Beefcake you're getting there. He's a good looking boy!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! You got lucky for sure!! Congrats


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:drool: You just keep on posting pics & talk about him here, what a HUNK!
What's his name?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

His name is Sugar daddy. Lol.

I just love him. Can't wait until he is here!!!!


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

He is nice,I love the reds


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

How old is he?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Beautiful! That is how a boer goat should be made regardless of color! Love this big boy!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

He is 18 months in that pic


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

That's a goat!?!? He's HUGE!!! He looks like a cow! He's very pretty and put together nicely!


----------



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

He's gorgeous!!!  


Haha you sound like me in the part where everyone's tired of talking goats but you


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol. My husband actually told me the other night that he thinks I need to enter goat rehab. Lol. He is a good sport though....most of the time.


----------



## ahead-by-a-hare (Jan 6, 2013)

It's good to have people that understand your goat desires! He is beautiful! It's sad we drool over a hunkie goat like he was a man! Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He sure is handsome! I have always admired Sugar Daddy since he was a kid and his kids on Jack and Anita's website are nice. He will sure make some nice kids for you! Good luck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I just went to the Mauldin's website and watched a video of Sugar daddy at 20 months. Wow! He is very impressive! You have bought yourself a VERY nice buck!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats!! hs a good looking fellow


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Just got the purchase agreement in the mail! Just a couple more weeks!!!  I really want to add width to my herd and I don't believe I could have found a more perfect buck for that!!


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Beautiful buck. I am so jealous!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would like to see side, front, and rear pictures of him, not at an angle before I make a thorough evaluation of him. But from what I can already see, he has nice length, width, definatly power in the front end, nice amount of body depth, gorgeous roman nose, wide horn set, really good hip width, 
I'm not sure if its the pic, but I will have too see a better one to judge the topline, before I say anything,
and question?.... Where is his other back leg!?!?  he is standing funny, so I'd need some real good pics!
But yes, I want some side, rear and front pics 
Overall, so far, very handsome man.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

On the first page, there is a link to a video of him that shows all of the angles. 
GT posted it.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Gosh....what a TANK!! Congratulations, you sure are adding a well built sire to your herd. Of course we will need some photos when you get him home. I have minis but am secretly in love with Boers lol


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Never mind. That was the thread when I was trying to decide....
Here is the link to the page and the video is on there. http://www.jackmauldin.com/forsale.html

That's all I have until I get him here. Sugar Daddy is his name.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Just saw the video, smart investment! My only comments are, he has a tad, a teensy bit, too muck brisket.... but that could just be because he's a big boy  He has a very nice topline, great rump level (but possibly a bit short rumped), nice width all around, tad short necked, other than those minor things he is NICE! Can't judge him all because he is in the grass, but as soon as you get him I want to see more pics, of him set though. If you can.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks! I should have him here in about 2 weeks. I'll get more then.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow, he is super impressive! I can't wait for you to get him home so we can see more photos and videos of him.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Picking him up Saturday!!! Woooooo hoooo!!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! That is sooo exciting! Make sure you post some more pics of him as soon as you are able once you get him!  Congrats!


----------

